# 1. post

## teaser

Ja, hab auch gleich was falsch gemacht.

Hab mich hier im deutschen Forum angemeldet und da die internetadressen unterschiedlich sind, auch auf gentoo.org

forums.gentoo.de wurde sofort freigeschaltet

gentoo.org noch nicht.

----------

## SoylentGreen

<lol>, you are @ forums.gentoo.org  :Laughing: 

//edit: xcuse me? there is no such forums.gentoo.de @ all   :Shocked: 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## dertobi123

 *boomerang wrote:*   

> Ja, hab auch gleich was falsch gemacht.
> 
> Hab mich hier im deutschen Forum angemeldet und da die internetadressen unterschiedlich sind, auch auf gentoo.org
> 
> forums.gentoo.de wurde sofort freigeschaltet
> ...

 

Kannst du das ein wenig genauer beschreiben? Was geht wo und vor allem: was geht wo nicht?  :Wink: 

----------

## SoylentGreen

@dertobi123

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3998603.html#3998603

er geht irgendwie davon aus, das waeren unterschiedliche foren, wie er auf "forums.gentoo.de" kommt, weiss ich aber auch nicht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *SoylentGreen wrote:*   

> there is no such forums.gentoo.de - it does not exist!

 

Hey, I can create it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teaser

War ein Schreibfehler.

forum.gentoo.de

ist richtig.

----------

## nikaya

http://forum.gentoo.de ist nur ein "alias" für https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-28.html,welches wiederum nur eine Untersektion von https://forums.gentoo.org/index.php ist.Wenn Du da etwas runterscrollst findest Du uns hier unter "Deutsches Forum (German)".

Alles klar?

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *SoylentGreen wrote:*   there is no such forums.gentoo.de - it does not exist! 
> 
> Hey, I can create it 

 

would make sense. (seriuosly)

foren.gentoo.de

forums.gentoo.de

forum.gentoo.de

i assume you are able to set subdomains as you please, if you administer that page?

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *boomerang wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forums.gentoo.de wurde sofort freigeschaltet
> 
> gentoo.org noch nicht.

 

jetzt raff selbst ich das   :Razz: 

wohlmoeglich hast du fuer beide nicknames die selbe email adresse benutzt, das wird wohl gesperrt sein (und das ist auch gut so, sonst haettest du jetzt 2 accounts).

siehe auch post von "john.doe"

viel spass im forum, und frohe feiertage  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *SoylentGreen wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *SoylentGreen wrote:*   there is no such forums.gentoo.de - it does not exist! 
> 
> Hey, I can create it  
> 
> would make sense. (seriuosly)
> ...

 

Isn't that here the german forum?Am I at the wrong section?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Isn't that here the german forum?Am I at the wrong section?    

 

jaja, ich hab auf englisch geposted weils ja erst hierher gemoved wurde   :Laughing: 

nixnut ist wohl hollaender, aber die meisten verstehen deutsch ganz gut. immer diese lauglotzer (GEZ) <g>

wie auch immer, zusaetzliche subdomains forums und forum wurden solche missverstaendnisse vermeiden. und wenns nix kost (idr nicht, sofern man eh subdomains anlegen kann) was solls? schadet ja nicht.

hmm.. wo ich so darueber nachdenke.. "fotos.gentoo.de" waere mal was. coppermine album mit userfotos  :Wink: 

----------

## teaser

 *Quote:*   

> wohlmoeglich hast du fuer beide nicknames die selbe email adresse benutzt,
> 
> das wird wohl gesperrt sein (und das ist auch gut so, sonst haettest du jetzt 2 accounts). 
> 
> 

 

Nein, hab ich nicht.

So sollte es sein.

boomerang -> deutsches Forum

teaser -> englisches forum.

-----------

teaser ist erstmal gesperrt.Last edited by teaser on Sat Apr 07, 2007 3:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## amne

 *boomerang wrote:*   

> So sollte es sein.
> 
> boomerang -> deutsches Forum
> 
> teaser -> englisches forum.
> ...

 

Ein Account reicht doch eh völlig aus?

----------

## teaser

Ich bin schizophren.

Ich brauch zwei accounts.

----------

## amne

Schizophrenie ist verboten, siehe Guidelines (READ BEFORE POSTING) Punkt 16. Im Prinzip solltest du die ja eh schon gelesen haben.

----------

## teaser

 *Quote:*   

> Ja, hab auch gleich was falsch gemacht. 

 

Haette ich mich erst als teaser angemeldt und dann als boomerang....Last edited by teaser on Sat Apr 07, 2007 3:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## amne

 *boomerang wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ja, hab auch gleich was falsch gemacht.  
> 
> Haette ich mich erst als teaser angemeldt und dann als boomerang....

 

...hättest du jetzt auch nur einen Account.

----------

## teaser

Dann waer ich teaser.

----------

## nikaya

 *boomerang wrote:*   

> Dann waer ich aber teaser.

 

Im englischen Teil gibt es einen Thread wo Wünsche nach Namensänderungen geäußert werden können.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547737.html

Aber amne kann das auch hier auf Wunsch für Dich erledigen.  :Wink: 

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *boomerang wrote:*   

> Dann waer ich aber teaser.

 

ich glaub kaum, das du das richtig verstanden hast.

a) es gibt nur forums.gentoo.org

b) dieser link, den du auf gentoo.de geclickt hast, leitet dich *auch* auf forums.gentoo.org

c) sprich: selber rechner, selbe domain, selber account

soweit verstanden?

OK,

d) du koenntest einen admin bitten, boomerang zu sperren, und teaser zu oeffnen. feddich (sofern beide accounts tatsaechlich anliegen, hab ich jetzt nicht nach geschaut).

----------

## teaser

Wenns geht. 

teaser

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im englischen Teil gibt es einen Thread wo Wünsche nach Namensänderungen geäußert werden können.
> 
> [

 

geht natuerlich nicht, sofern "teaser" schon als acount existiert. auch wenn der account gesperrt ist.

das muesste amne dann erstmal pruefen, ob teaser und boomerang tatsaechlich identisch sind (IP, date/time, usw...)

soll er amne ne PM schreiben, und fragen, feddich.

das problem an sich bleibt natuerlich dennoch. ich finde das auch irrefuehrend (hab mr gentoo.de grad angeschaut). wuerde ich gentoo.org nicht kennen, wuesste ich als noob auch nicht, das es die gleiche page ist.

My2Cents

----------

## amne

teaser gelöscht, boomerang  :Arrow:  teaser.

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *amne wrote:*   

> teaser gelöscht, boomerang  teaser.

 

das war jetzt aber fix fuern oesterreicher <SCNR>

grad die meberlist aufgerufen und nach boomerang gesucht, weg  :Wink: 

----------

## teaser

Dafuer bist aber fix genug.

----------

## SoylentGreen

so, wenn jetzt alle probleme beseitigt sind, kann mal jemand den thread ins dustbin schaufeln, oder? <g>

----------

## Earthwings

Die wo könne möge net   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

Persönlich tendiere ich ja statt dustbin eher zu einem b<zensiert>e lö<zensiert>n Revival   :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Persönlich tendiere ich ja statt dustbin eher zu einem b<zensiert>e lö<zensiert>n Revival   

 

War ja klar. Erst den alten Thread löschen, und nun einen neuen haben wollen...  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## dertobi123

Hier wird nichts gelöscht.   :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> War ja klar. Erst den alten Thread löschen, und nun einen neuen haben wollen... 

 

pffff, alles gelogen, nix ist gelöscht, kuckst du  :Arrow:  -- Bitte löschen --

----------

## teaser

Danke.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   War ja klar. Erst den alten Thread löschen, und nun einen neuen haben wollen...  
> 
> pffff, alles gelogen, nix ist gelöscht, kuckst du  -- Bitte löschen --

 

Argh. Ich meinte natürlich, dass du uns den Spaß genommen hast und das Ding einfach zu gemacht hast...Jetzt können sich da nur noch Mods und höher austoben...

Mal schauen, wann es dir hier in den Fingern juckt  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   War ja klar. Erst den alten Thread löschen, und nun einen neuen haben wollen...  
> 
> pffff, alles gelogen, nix ist gelöscht, kuckst du  -- Bitte löschen -- 
> 
> Argh. Ich meinte natürlich, dass du uns den Spaß genommen hast und das Ding einfach zu gemacht hast...Jetzt können sich da nur noch Mods und höher austoben...
> ...

 

Mein Armer Bitte Löschen Thread wurde so vergewaltigt   :Shocked: 

----------

## nikaya

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Armer Bitte Löschen Thread wurde so vergewaltigt  

 

Die Thematik war aber auch extrem komplex.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   
> 
> Mein Armer Bitte Löschen Thread wurde so vergewaltigt   
> 
> Die Thematik war aber auch extrem komplex.  

 

Für Humanoide vielleicht, aber wir Mods haben natürlich erkannt das ein Weiterführen des Threads den Frieden in diesem Teil der Galaxie bedroht hätte. Somit waren wir förmlich gezwungen uns zum Wohle der Menschheit für das Schliessen des Threads zu entscheiden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   War ja klar. Erst den alten Thread löschen, und nun einen neuen haben wollen...  
> 
> pffff, alles gelogen, nix ist gelöscht, kuckst du  -- Bitte löschen -- Argh. Ich meinte natürlich, dass du uns den Spaß genommen hast und das Ding einfach zu gemacht hast...

 

Und um das auch noch klarzustellen - ich bin da vöööllig unschuldig, der böse amne wars  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## amne

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   War ja klar. Erst den alten Thread löschen, und nun einen neuen haben wollen...  
> 
> pffff, alles gelogen, nix ist gelöscht, kuckst du  -- Bitte löschen -- Argh. Ich meinte natürlich, dass du uns den Spaß genommen hast und das Ding einfach zu gemacht hast... 
> 
> Und um das auch noch klarzustellen - ich bin da vöööllig unschuldig, der böse amne wars 

 

Ja klar, immer auf den amne!  :Razz: 

----------

